# Eenrichtingsstraat



## eno2

Eenrichtingsstraat
Niet in DVD online 2017

Stond  verleden jaar wel nog in Van Dale online 2016 volgens Vlaams Woordenboek als "BE niet algemeen":



> *enkelrichtingstraat *
> *(zn. v. ; ~straten)*
> eenrichtingsstraat
> Van Dale 2016 online: BE; niet algemeen
> spellingsvariant: enkelrichtingsstraat



??????????

Eenrichtingsweg ook niet te vinden . 

Wat is het juiste woord dan wel?


----------



## bibibiben

Het Belgisch-Nederlandse _enkelrichtingsstraat _staat nog steeds in Van Dale. Met daarbij de omschrijving _straat voor eenrichtingsverkeer_.

Iemand in Nederland zou waarschijnlijk eerder een zin construeren met daarin _eenrichtingsverkeer_.

Dus liever:

Hier geldt _eenrichtingsverkeer_.

Dan:

Dit is een _eenrichtingsstraat_.

Toch hoor ik zo nu en dan wel _eenrichtingsstraat_ zeggen. En _eenrichtingsweg _hoor ik eveneens, misschien wel vaker. Ik denk ook wel dat dit woord nog wel 'ns Van Dale zal halen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het Belgisch-Nederlandse _*enkelrichtingsstraat* _staat nog steeds in Van Dale. Met daarbij de omschrijving _straat voor eenrichtingsverkeer_.



Ja, enkelrichtingstraat met één s. 

Dit is wat in DVD 2017 online staat



> *enkelrichtingstraat*  zelfstandig naamwoord  1 BE; niet algemeen straat bestemd voor eenrichtingsverkeer



Vergelijk dat met de VD- quote in de openingspost: "*eenrichtingsstraat*" wordt in mijn DVD 2017 niet vermeld. 

Enkelrichtingstraat is niet iets wat ik spontaan zou zeggen. Wel eenrichtingsstraat. 




> Toch hoor ik zo nu en dan wel _eenrichtingsstraat_ zeggen. En _eenrichtingsweg _hoor ik eveneens, misschien wel vaker. Ik denk ook wel dat dit woord nog wel 'ns Van Dale zal halen.





Beter over een znw te beschikken dan een omschrijving.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zou het sowieso met een dubbele s schrijven. Bij de uitgang -ing hoort gewoon een tussenletter s. Punt.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> *Ik zou het sowieso met een dubbele s schrijven.* Bij de uitgang -ing hoort gewoon een tussenletter s. Punt.







eno2 said:


> Ja, enkelrichtingstraat met één s.
> 
> 
> Dit is wat in DVD 2017 online staat



Enkelrichtingstraat met één s is wat in DVD 2017 online staat.
Het is dus jouw versie tegen die van Van Dale.


----------



## Red Arrow

Schrijf gewoon wat je hoort en laat je spellingscorrector je de les niet spellen. Alleszins niet bij zoiets.


----------



## eno2

Zie #5 
Ik heb mijn hele eerdere post verwijderd. Gelukkig citeerde je hem niet....
Ik krijg wel een zeer hoofd van dat s-ss geval.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Schrijf gewoon wat je hoort en laat je spellingscorrector je de les niet spellen. Alleszins niet bij zoiets.




Wetgetrouw (Van Dale)
Wetsgetrouw (mijn corrector)

Ik zou wetsgetrouw zeggen, zelf. 

Bij ss en s hoor je het verschil niet....


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Wetgetrouw (Van Dale)
> Wetsgetrouw (mijn corrector)
> 
> Ik zou wetsgetrouw zeggen, zelf.
> 
> Bij ss en s hoor je het verschil niet....


De regel is dan ook: verander het tweede woord en schrijf wat je hoort. Dus als je eenrichtingsverkeer met tussenletter s zegt, schrijf dan ook eenrichtingsstraat met een tussenletter s.

In het Zweeds heeft dit ook echt een nut aangezien zij ss langer uitspreken.

Ik heb trouwens geen Nederlandse spellingscontrole in Word.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> De regel is dan ook: verander het tweede woord en schrijf wat je hoort. Dus als je eenrichtingsverkeer met tussenletter s zegt, schrijf dan ook eenrichtingsstraat met een tussenletter s.


Logisch! Niettemin, als ik twijfel, en ik twijfel in de helft van die gevallen, check ik VD en daar moet ik me daar theoretisch bij neerleggen, maar praktisch heb ik meer zin je raad te volgen.  De vraag is ook dikwijls tussen -s of geen. Zoals in wetgetrouw-wetsgetrouw. Ik zou liever mijn uitspraak wetsgetrouw volgen. Maar er  zijn regels . Dit is spellingsrariteitenkabinet. Bij het spreken geeft dat geen last. Maar ik spreek niet (Nederlands).



> In het Zweeds heeft dit ook echt een nut aangezien zij ss langer uitspreken.
> 
> Ik heb trouwens geen Nederlandse spellingscontrole in Word.


Ik wel,  plus firefox spell check, het zou er lief uit zien moest ik geen hebben.
Dat zorgeloos vervormen van het woordbeeld op internet door slechte spellers (waar ik jou niet bij reken maar mezelf wel) is nogal ...gemakzuchtig, plus een paar andere adjectieven. Een firefox spellcheck kost niets.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik wel, plus firefox spell check*;* het zou er lief *uitzien* moest *mocht* ik *er* geen hebben.


----------



## eno2

Stomme firefox spellchecker
Word corrigeert wel naar mocht....

Dat maakt dat ik mijn Nederlandse teksten meer in Word ga controleren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik gebruik soms Firefox als ik twijfel. Lekker gratis.

Gierig zijn is belangrijk als je mooi op z'n Hollands wilt spellen  [/grap]


----------



## eno2

Language packet Dutch installeren in  Word in Spanje is niet standaard en was dus noch goedkoop noch gemakkelijk.


----------



## Red Arrow

Vandaag hoorde ik iemand het woord *lichaamsstaal* zeggen. (een staal van iemands lichaam) Ik moest direct aan jou denken, Eno2. Stel dat je dat maar met één s zou schrijven.


----------

